# Not Hibernating, hardly eating.



## Little Wise Owl (Dec 27, 2012)

My 5 month old B&W isn't going down for hibernation but he's still not eating reliably. He comes out for a couple hours every day but spends most of his time in his burrows. He'll eat every 3-4 days but if offered any sooner than that, food is wasted. I'm hoping this is normal but I just need to make sure to calm my nerves. lol

I also feel like he's not growing much, if at all. This guy is stressing me out so much.
He also has a stuck shed on his tail that I cannot seem to get off. His humidity is around 84% and up in the 90s in his burrows. I can't pick him up to bathe him because he THRASHES violently. WHAT DO?











One of his burrows






One more thing... haha

Does he look big enough for a brumating(I hope) 5 month old? I don't have his current weight but that enclosure is 3.5 feet long


----------



## Dubya (Dec 27, 2012)

Do you think maybe the temps are too low for normal activity and too high for hibernation? Also, try rubbing some mineral oil (not mineral spirits) or some olive oil on the tail. If he won't let you touch his tail, this may sound stupid, but try giving it a spritz of regular unflavored Pam. That stuff is slippery and penetrates pretty well and it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Dec 27, 2012)

When he's out (for the couple hours that he is) he is very active. Warm side is in the high 80s and cool side is in the mid 70s with a basking spot of 110-115F. I tried to lower the temps to let him hibernate but he'd still come out and bask in the lower temp basking area. He would just be a lot slower and less active


----------



## james.w (Dec 27, 2012)

It is normal for them to slow down but not fully hibernate. As long as temps and humidity are correct I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Dubya (Dec 27, 2012)

Try the Pam on his tail. I'm not kidding. Just do it.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Dec 28, 2012)

I will. He thrashes and bites when I touch him so its my only bet lol


----------



## ballfreak (Dec 29, 2012)

Threshes and bites? Does he normally act like that? Any problems handling him?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Dec 29, 2012)

Those are my problems. I can't lift him, touch him, or hold him with out him freaking out whipping, thrashing and eventually biting. He won't take food off of tongs for me and he won't take food if he sees me put it down. He'll just shut his eyes and slow down/stop breathing. It's frustrating. I don't know what I've done to him for him to hate me this much.


----------



## kim86 (Dec 29, 2012)

Have you tried putting him in a bath tub with you? I did that with Tybalt a few times but he was never scared or aggressive with me. So weird how different two tegus from the same clutch are. Sitting next to the enclosure and talking to him or just watching a movie next to it etc works too. Tybalt will come up to the glass and be like oh hey what up what you doin and then proceed to try to get out of his tank.


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 29, 2012)

Yea Godzilla doesmt get handled everyday but he is still a lil tamed except whem humgry then he will attack just hang around the tan k and use the shirt trick plus dont be scared they sense fear grab him and hold him tight

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Dec 29, 2012)

kim86 said:


> Have you tried putting him in a bath tub with you? I did that with Tybalt a few times but he was never scared or aggressive with me. So weird how different two tegus from the same clutch are. Sitting next to the enclosure and talking to him or just watching a movie next to it etc works too. Tybalt will come up to the glass and be like oh hey what up what you doin and then proceed to try to get out of his tank.



In the bath with you? Underwater some things may look like a rat pup to a hungry tegu. I would pass on that one.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh god, dubya...haha. i must have really just gotten lucky with niles...he has from day one been wicked calm and nice.loves to be handled and liked to explore my bed, couch, table...until went down for hibernation. Hopefully he remembers our love when he awakens...haha. he also, however, never liked a soak...acted like i was trying to drown him even though sink water was not deep at all... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Dec 29, 2012)

Dubya said:


> kim86 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried putting him in a bath tub with you? I did that with Tybalt a few times but he was never scared or aggressive with me. So weird how different two tegus from the same clutch are. Sitting next to the enclosure and talking to him or just watching a movie next to it etc works too. Tybalt will come up to the glass and be like oh hey what up what you doin and then proceed to try to get out of his tank.
> ...



I think he means in the tub, without water. It's a small space where he has no choice but to come into contact with you.

I did it once and he sat on the opposite side of the bathtub and if I stayed still, he'd try to burrow under my butt and then not move at all for the next hour. All he wants to do when he's out is get away and hide.


----------



## Diablo (Jan 1, 2013)

When youve tried to pick him up and he thrashes at you, do you flinch pretty badly? Or make it seem like youre scared of him? If you do in even the slightest way that may be you're problem. I had trouble even getting close to Yoshi because if I touched him he would go from absolutely still to doing a backflip and it would scare the crap out of me and I would move my hand. I only made progress when I put my hand right next to him and just let him gnaw on it a couple times so he could see that he could not eat it. He was a baby however when I did that. You have to make sure that youre calm even when theyre flipping out all over the place. After a while I would just set my hand next to him while he basked so he was used to it. Then soon enough he would start coming to the door and just climbing onto my hand. 

Something works for everyone like the shirt or bath tub thing. Those didn't work for me so I had to find my own way. Just keep experimenting, it takes time. As for the hibernating thing, what James said is right. They don't have to eat every single day when theyre slowing down and I think they can live without food for up to a month. So as long as the fat at the base of his tail is proportional to his body then he is alright. Just have to wait til the spring to start spending all that money on food.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 1, 2013)

I just pet Godzilla constantly while in the tank he just lays there with his eyes close the only time I use gloves is when I take him out but he lovesy shirt thats in the tank if I try to take it out he gets mad

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jan 1, 2013)

Diablo said:


> When youve tried to pick him up and he thrashes at you, do you flinch pretty badly? Or make it seem like youre scared of him? If you do in even the slightest way that may be you're problem. I had trouble even getting close to Yoshi because if I touched him he would go from absolutely still to doing a backflip and it would scare the crap out of me and I would move my hand. I only made progress when I put my hand right next to him and just let him gnaw on it a couple times so he could see that he could not eat it. He was a baby however when I did that. You have to make sure that youre calm even when theyre flipping out all over the place. After a while I would just set my hand next to him while he basked so he was used to it. Then soon enough he would start coming to the door and just climbing onto my hand.



I've been thrashed and whipped so many times that it doesn't even phase me anymore.


----------



## Dubya (Jan 1, 2013)

I've been thrashed and whipped so many times that it doesn't even phase me anymore.
[/quote]

By the tegu?


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol he likes it

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jan 1, 2013)

Also by the tegu.


----------

